# Respecting the Line



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Earlier this year I did some work on the new Giant's Stadium. One question someone brought up was this: If we had to setup a picket line for whatever reason, would the players respect it as we are expected to if they were to strike? 

I know what I think, but what about you?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Earlier this year I did some work on the new Giant's Stadium. One question someone brought up was this: If we had to setup a picket line for whatever reason, would the players respect it as we are expected to if they were to strike?
> 
> I know what I think, but what about you?



That's a good question. I would probably say no. I kinda think of the players union the same way I feel about the teachers union, and the carpenters union.

I have nothing to base this on, just a gut feeling.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Earlier this year I did some work on the new Giant's Stadium. One question someone brought up was this: If we had to setup a picket line for whatever reason, would the players respect it as we are expected to if they were to strike?


 
They can't get past the line of scrimmage, let alone a picket line.:jester:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

They would cross the line and not even think twice about it!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Earlier this year I did some work on the new Giant's Stadium. One question someone brought up was this: If we had to setup a picket line for whatever reason, would the players respect it as we are expected to if they were to strike?
> 
> I know what I think, but what about you?


Good to know someone here knows the real name of the stadium.



Awg-Dawg said:


> They can't get past the line of scrimmage, let alone a picket line.:jester:


Which team? Both teams seam to be doing a very good job of getting across the line of scrimmage.:whistling2:



local134gt said:


> They would cross the line and not even think twice about it!


They would not even see the picket line if you are picketing a construction site.


----------

